
The wait is over! Download Joost! - volida
http://www.joost.com/download
======
wensing
This is the wrong day for a thread that begins with 'The wait is over!'.

------
domp
I wasn't really a fan of joost. It was very choppy for me. All I wanted to do
was see some Stella episodes but it kept completely stopping and starting the
next one. A friend of mine said it was much smoother in the earlier releases
so I'd assume that it'll run nice at some point. I'll give it another chance
in a few months.

------
danw
It's still invite only beta, isnt it?

I have a few invites in case anyone wants one.

~~~
mattculbreth
So is it any good? Seems like an interesting thing at least. Then again, it
sounds like TV (which I like) over the computer (which I like) so I guess I'm
predisposed to liking it.

~~~
danw
I'm not a big fan of it but you should take a look at it and make your own
mind up. I didnt like skype either but that became popular.

------
kyro
An invite would be much appreciated.

kbeshay@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

------
eskaper
if you have any more left at this point i'd certainly appreciate one:
eskaper@gmail.com

